# هذا الموقع جميل &#1580



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 مايو 2006)

*هذا الموقع جميل جدا*

http://www.gernis.net/http://www.gernis.net// ده الموقع ويارب تستفيدوا منه


----------



## dash 8 (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي سمير
منتدى القرناس من افضل المواقع العربيه التي تعني بالطيران وعلومه غني عن التعريف وانا لست هنا وجه دعايه فهو غني عني وعن شهادتي ولا انقص من حجم معلمي الاول ملتقى المهندسين العرب الذي انارني بعلوم كثيره 
وادعوكم لزياره الموقع كما دونه اخي سمير


----------



## جاسر (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

موقع جميل ومرتب, وواضح أنه في المسار الصحيح أتمنى له مزيداً من النجاح
وإن شاءالله نرى المزيد من المواقع الهندسية العربية مثل هذا الموقع المميز

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 يونيو 2006)

موقع جميل جداااا الحقيقه ... يا ريت لو تعرف مواقع تانيه جميله ذي كده تقول عليها 
و ياريت اي حد يعرف موقع كويس يقول عليه


----------



## صبري النجار (2 يونيو 2006)

اخي الحبيب مهندس وليد سمير 
هل توافق على هذا الأسلوب في ملتقى هندسي؟
الموقع ده جميل جدا ويارب يعجبكزا 
أم كان الأحرى أن تقول: هذا الموقع جميل جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 يونيو 2006)

انا في خدمتكم جميعا وربنا يوفق معهد الطيران في الامتحانات الغريبه ديه


----------



## مصراوى2006 (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقه موقع جميل فعلا وبه معلومات مفيده جدا
وارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء ان يمدونا بهذه المواقع
باستمرار

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

أرجوا ان اشرح تجربتي مع موقع قرناس فهو موقع يستحق الشهاده 

منتدي قرناس حين دخلته لاول مره انبهرت باعظم شئ 
هوه المجهود الجبار الذي يقوم به الاعضاء في تنافس جليلي وشريف 
كل منهم يحاول بكل قوه ان يترك بصمه في المنتدي بعمل مواضيع اكثر من رائعه 

لهذا نجح قرناس 
لان الاعضاء تتكاتف لكي تبدع 
وكل منهم يحاول ان يساعد كافة الاعضاء دون مقابل 
لاكنه شعر انه استفاد من المنتدي لذلك واجب عليه ان يفيد الجميع كما فادهم 
لذلك ارجوا من الله واطلب منكم ان نتكاتف جميعا وان نحاول ان ننشر كل ما يصلنا من معلومات جديده 
او حتي نحاول ان نشرح دروس جميله في المنتدي 

بارك الله فيكم ونرجوا ان نجد عن قريب بدل من الاسئله ان نجد طرح لمواضيع شرح وليست فقط للسؤال عن معلومه


----------



## magdy77 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عباس الدوري (24 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد4433 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الوقع الجميل


----------



## اكرم تويج (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكوور على الموقع


----------

